
AI Mistakes Bus-Side Ad for Famous CEO, Charges Her with Jaywalking - GFischer
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-11-22/ai-mistakes-bus-side-ad-for-famous-ceo-charges-her-with-jaywalkingdo-101350772.html
======
GFischer
A newer submission got traction, see discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18527917)

